# Will Biden be Commander in Cheese or an Anti-Cheese Villain?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

What do you think?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like it is only $400 in weekly cheese. Weak compared to the $600 provided by Trump.

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/14/bid...es-400-weekly-ui-boost-through-september.html


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

IN MY OPINION, I feel Biden won due to the media negativity on Trump and a lot of media blackouts when he did do good things. Which is honestly a serious shame.

A lot of people feel that voter fraud made Biden win. I actually disagree. While I feel there was much more voter fraud than usual (there is proof of that), Biden won fair a square, even if all the fraud votes were taken out of the picture.

What bothers me the most about this entire election is the uninformed voters. Not only registered democrats but typically non-political voters that can be described as "on the fence" most of the time, voted for Biden without knowing most of his platform or what he stood for or what his plans were. It was simply, "I hate Trump so this is the better option".

I know a lot of people who voted for Biden who can't give me one thing his platform is about. This is what troubles me. I would have absolutely no problem with Biden winning if people were informed voters, knew what his platform was and what he stood for, then said, "Yea, I agree with those things. He's got my vote". That did not happen with this election.

So basically, when you thought the last four years were really bad because of the media drumming up so much hate for Trump and everyone bad mouthing Trump and anyone who supported him, just wait for these next four years. Biden is going to do things and support things that a majority of the voters that voted for him, who were all uninformed, will realize they do not like the things he is doing, even with no matter how much the media describes it wonderful. Then you will hear all these people biitch and moan and complain for the next four years.

I am trying to be as neutral as possible in my post here. All I am saying is, if you are going to vote for the person who is going to run your country, at least vote for him because you KNOW and SUPPORT his platform and not just because you hate the other candidate.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Jax said:


> IN MY OPINION, I feel Biden won due to the media negativity on Trump and a lot of media blackouts when he did do good things. Which is honestly a serious shame.
> 
> A lot of people feel that voter fraud made Biden win. I actually disagree. While I feel there was much more voter fraud than usual (there is proof of that), Biden won fair a square, even if all the fraud votes were taken out of the picture.
> 
> ...


You could change that to I hate Hillary so this is the better option.

And your following argument would also be true.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Looks like it is only $400 in weekly cheese. Weak compared to the $600 provided by Trump.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/14/bid...es-400-weekly-ui-boost-through-september.html


Bye bye Macdonald's dollar menu welcome Macdonald's $100 menu.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The Jax said:


> ... a lot of media blackouts when he did do good things.


The one and ONLY good thing from that crooked despot is about to occur in just a couple hours. And media from the entire world will be covering it. :thumbup:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> What do you think?


" COMMANDER IN TAX"

GET READY PAY PAY PAY !

MILLIONS OF ILLEGALS COMING.

THEY WANT FREE H EALTHCARE & FREE COLLEGE !



MikhailCA said:


> Bye bye Macdonald's dollar menu welcome Macdonald's $100 menu.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 552833


One day or another it will happen anyway. Even now you can build an artificial island in Atlantic Ocean and call it like "kingdom of Macdonald's" or "confederation of Microsoft and Apple" and having your own laws and passports.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> What do you think?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

franksoprano said:


>


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> IN MY OPINION, I feel Biden won due to the media negativity on Trump and a lot of media blackouts when he did do good things. Which is honestly a serious shame.
> 
> A lot of people feel that voter fraud made Biden win. I actually disagree. While I feel there was much more voter fraud than usual (there is proof of that), Biden won fair a square, even if all the fraud votes were taken out of the picture.
> 
> ...


Biden had his detailed plan posted before the election  Too many people did not even bother to read it  They voted out of hate


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Without going into a long diatribe, Biden will have the money printing machines working at full tilt.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I hope he gives out lots of cheese so maybe there will be less drivers out on the road. This way I get more pings which means more money which means a better quality of life for me in my retirement years.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> IN MY OPINION, I feel Biden won due to the media negativity on Trump and a lot of media blackouts when he did do good things. Which is honestly a serious shame.
> 
> A lot of people feel that voter fraud made Biden win. I actually disagree. While I feel there was much more voter fraud than usual (there is proof of that), Biden won fair a square, even if all the fraud votes were taken out of the picture.
> 
> ...


Not me
I didn't go out to vote for him again
He told me he would close loopholes and raise tax on the very top. Release his taxes. Bring troops home. Drain the swamp then brings in two guys from Goldman Sachs to cut tax on the top. 
Acted like a spoiled child.
Even Ann Coulter called him a coward pos

.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The answer to the poll question is so painfully obvious that I'm a little surprised it was asked. Former fed head and soon to be Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen has already made her position clear in the confirmation hearings...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> The answer to the poll question is so painfully obvious that I'm a little surprised it was asked. Former fed head and soon to be Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen has already made her position clear in the confirmation hearings...
> 
> View attachment 553027
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Mitch McConnell will be working overtime to make sure the money only goes to people who don't need it and the poor get nothing

.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> Don't worry, Mitch McConnell will be working overtime to make sure the money only goes to people who don't need it and the poor get nothing
> 
> .


Old Mitch is a piece of work, so happy he will have less power in Senate.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Old Mitch is a piece of work, so happy he will have less power in Senate.


Yep
I agree 
And I sure hope the Democrats are able to stop the gun violence problem of black gangs killing each other by taking the guns from the whites&#128514;
And less jail time for the gangs members caught shooting each other. Many here are doing almost 2 years for a shooting!
It's cruel and unusual &#128514;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Old Mitch is a piece of *work*, so happy he will have less power in Senate.


"Work" is not the word I would have used there :laugh:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Old Mitch is a piece of work, so happy he will have less power in Senate.


Mitcheepoo will get his $$$ as Senate leader or not so it doesn't really matter as far as he is concerned.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Weak compared to the $600 provided by Trump


nope. Sorry, Provided by congress. X-President merely signed the bill.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> nope. Sorry, Provided by congress. X-President merely signed the bill.


Democrats control both the House and the Senate. They can't blame Mitch McConnel now. So it seems kind of odd that Trump was able to get $600 but not the Democrats. Democrats really have no excuse for letting Trump's reign outcheese them if they are aiming to be the cheese bosses.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Democrats control both the house and the senate. They can't blame Mitch McConnel now.


nope. not yet. Unless Kamala gave the oath to the newbies already.

But anyway, that is going forward. Dems own all the levers of government; let's give them SOME time to get going, right? And Biden, he get's at least the first 100 days, right?

going backward, we certainly can blame McTurtle for all the bills he refused to let to come to debate. Coward. Afraid of his own caucus.

His office and staff just shrank. And now, he's barely in the car anymore.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Mitcheepoo will get his $$$ as Senate leader or not so it doesn't really matter as far as he is concerned.


.

22 million 
how in the f


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

wallae said:


> .
> 
> 22 million
> how in the f


Oh yes, many of those fookers are quite well off.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

It is not a surprised that all congressmen are millionaires.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

dacheeese said:


> It is not a surprised that all congressmen are millionaires.


And many of them, particularly in one specific political party, are frightfully stupid and back-hills ignorant.

Take this Republican't dolt for example, and his understanding of "_climate control_" issues that the world came together to call the "Paris Agreement" in 2015. -o: -o:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352040800646029312


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Without going into a long diatribe, Biden will have the money printing machines working at full tilt.


Faster than Trump's $1T per year? 



Mash Ghasem said:


> And many of them, particularly in one specific political party, are frightfully stupid and back-hills ignorant.
> 
> Take this Republican't dolt for example, and his understanding of "_climate control_" issues that the world came together to call the "Paris Agreement" in 2015. -o: -o:
> 
> ...


Either Ted Cruz is a genuine idiot, or he does a very good job of playing one for the purpose of getting other idiots to vote for him.



FLKeys said:


> I hope he gives out lots of cheese so maybe there will be less drivers out on the road. This way I get more pings which means more money which means a better quality of life for me in my retirement years.


This is the way that conservative ants should think. CHEESE raises the Reservation Wage so that enough ants quit making those that stick around get better revenue. I have no problem helping out the ants by taking the CHEESE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Either Ted Cruz is a genuine idiot, or he does a very good job of playing one for the purpose of getting other idiots to vote for him.


Regardless, he has no sense of humility or or shame for such an idiotic post -- or for most every other thing he does.
But then again, that seems to be the standard MO in the GOP.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> What do you think?


I think you should of named the 1st option "Supreme Commander of Cheese" instead of super :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

wallae said:


> Yep
> I agree
> And I sure hope the Democrats are able to stop the gun violence problem of black gangs killing each other by taking the guns from the whites&#128514;
> And less jail time for the gangs members caught shooting each other. Many here are doing almost 2 years for a shooting!
> It's cruel and unusual &#128514;


Bear has noted a difference between pink humans and brown humans with respect to guns (bears don't like guns). Brown humans mostly shoot other brown humans with guns, mostly on purpose. Pink humans mostly shoot themselves with their own guns, but sometimes their family members, either accidentally or on purpose. Also, pink humans are far more likely to shoot bears than brown humans.

In summary and in conclusion, bears do not like guns! Or humans, for that matter. Definitely not the pink ones that go hunting in the swamp!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

wallae said:


> Not me
> I didn't go out to vote for him again
> He told me he would close loopholes and raise tax on the very top. Release his taxes. Bring troops home. Drain the swamp then brings in two guys from Goldman Sachs to cut tax on the top.
> Acted like a spoiled child.
> ...


Ann Coulter is a ****, so there's that


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> Ann Coulter is a @@@@, so there's that


I love her
It's refreshing to see someone who is not afraid to tell the truth


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

(president = dem)+(house = dem)+(senate = dem)+(janet yellen = treasurer) = cheese tsunami :roflmao: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351874953654771713


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Biden will send the cheese but we’re all going to need it after he shuts down the pipeline and gas goes up to four bucks a gallon.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

While Ted Cruz makes my skin crawl, you people need to understand what he says is true. Go read the Paris Agrrement. Here are some highlights...

____________________________
The Paris Agreement reaffirms that developed countries should take the lead in providing financial assistance to countries that are less endowed and more vulnerable.

The Paris Agreement reaffirms the obligations of developed countries to support the efforts of developing country Parties to build clean, climate-resilient futures, while for the first time encouraging voluntary contributions by other Parties.

Each Party should, as appropriate, submit and update periodically an
adaptation communication, which may include its priorities, implementation and
support needs, plans and actions, without creating any additional burden for
developing country Parties.

Developed country Parties shall provide financial resources to assist
developing country Parties with respect to both mitigation and adaptation in
continuation of their existing obligations under the Convention.
As part of a global effort, developed country Parties should continue to take
the lead in mobilizing climate finance from a wide variety of sources, instruments
and channels, noting the significant role of public funds, through a variety of
actions, including supporting country-driven strategies, and taking into account the
needs and priorities of developing country Parties. Such mobilization of climate
finance should represent a progression beyond previous efforts.

Support, including financial support, shall be provided to developing country
Parties for the implementation of this Article.

Developed country Parties shall, and other Parties that provide support
should, provide information on financial, technology transfer and capacity-building
support provided to developing country Parties under Articles 9, 10 and 11.
_____________________

Since the US is the most developed, you can guess where the overwhelming majority from which the money will come. To be given to India, China, and other 3rd world countries. Those countries are pretty much exempt until they can compete with us.

They also tout how there are 100's of countries that are in the agreement but almost all of them have nothing to lose. They don't have to worry about emissions and paying financially as they are 'developing countries'.

https://unfccc.int/process-and-meetings/the-paris-agreement/the-paris-agreement
There is an old saying "Don't pay someone to bet against you." Why should we the taxpayers and business owners pay for the development of 3rd world countries

We are being played for fools and Biden is all-in.

I'm not a climate naysayer but the Paris agreement is them handing us the plank to beat ourselves with.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> IN MY OPINION, I feel Biden won due to the media negativity on Trump and a lot of media blackouts when he did do good things. Which is honestly a serious shame.
> 
> A lot of people feel that voter fraud made Biden win. I actually disagree. While I feel there was much more voter fraud than usual (there is proof of that), Biden won fair a square, even if all the fraud votes were taken out of the picture.
> 
> ...


Omg.
First I read your posts about being the uber delivery driver supposedly contacted with gig app programming and consulting.
Then I read your posts about delivery problems and you sound like an ant.
And now I am supposed to listen to your political rants.
You have lost all credibility. No wonder you are receiving contract violations.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> ...Since the US is the most developed, you can guess where the overwhelming majority from which the money will come. To be given to India, China, and other 3rd world countries. Those countries are pretty much exempt until they can compete with us.


While it in no way gives me pleasure to state this- the notion that the USA is, in fact the most developed nation and that China is somehow 3rd world and "behind" is, well... an unfortunate illusion; one which I'm rather afraid much of the USA is going to realize far, far too late. 
Many of the jobs lost over the past 25yrs. (likely further back) were lost due to innovation and other forces to which the USA unfortunately has been too slow to adopt. On the positive side, some of the other "forces" are those which we are (thankfully), as a People, too resilient to simply accept.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> While Ted Cruz makes my skin crawl, you people need to understand what he says is true. Go read the Paris Agrrement. Here are some highlights...
> 
> ____________________________
> The Paris Agreement reaffirms that developed countries should take the lead in providing financial assistance to countries that are less endowed and more vulnerable.
> ...


Nooooooo, you can't go and educate the libs. They're saying conservatives want to burn the planet up with fossil fuels and boil the oceans. They don't know america foots the bill, we know what we need to do rergarding climate change and renewable energy, we don't need to pay money that could be used here in america. That paris deal is wasted money, prob a lot of dirty money moving around behind scenes.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Omg


I thought Biden was supposed to bring us closer together but its comments like yours that divide us.

To be brutally honest, it seems very disturbing you have clicked on my profile and went through my previous posts. You seem like the kind of person who would click on someone's FB profile if they commented something you didn't like then look at all their pictures and stuff they post.

Now, I do appreciate your feedback. Receiving and embracing constructive criticism is how we learn and grow from each other. So all good here. Just seemed more like an attack then an advice or suggestion or relevance to the topic.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Pretty stupid question. He's a Democrat, which means he will pander to every group out there. Hopefully his socialist money giveaways will be stopped by congress.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Pretty stupid question. He's a Democrat, which means he will pander to every group out there. Hopefully his socialist money giveaways will be stopped by congress.


Better to give it to the people than corporate businesses


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Pretty stupid question. He's a Democrat, which means he will pander to every group out there. Hopefully his socialist money giveaways will be stopped by congress.


Money stopped by congress? lol :roflmao:

The house, and the senate are now controlled by demorats. : )


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

wallae said:


> I love her
> It's refreshing to see someone who is not afraid to tell the truth


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trump was the turncoat 
Dumping Bannon for Mitch 
Who now hates him AGAIN 
Trump was a sucker


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope. Sorry, Provided by congress. X-President merely signed the bill.


So what nickname do you have for the new commander in chief?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

TheDoc said:


> One thing he won't be is a self-obsessed narcissistic spoiled 7 year old man-child.
> 
> 
> I still can't believe you guys got to the Moon in 1969.
> ...


Education is just as good now as then, I don't get your comment, there are millions of public educated Americans that went on to become doctors and the rest, if you want to learn in the US public school system you will learn plenty. During that period you mention the US was going through the worst time since WWII and we still put 12 people on the moon, congrats USA something positive..........


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

How many people die Joe Biden kill today? January 20th it was nearly 2300. Sick. 

Dudes soon to be winning girls sports competitions, thousands laid off due to energy EOs, gas prices sky-rocketing, COVID out of control, Biden and family going maskless moments after inauguration. 

And we aren't done with Week 1. 

President, indeed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> So what nickname do you have for the new commander in chief?


none yet. Just Biden. NK had it exaclty right when they 'named' Trump. Was/is perfect.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> none yet. Just Biden. NK had it exaclty right when they 'named' Trump. Was/is perfect.


How many people did President Biden kill since you typed this?

A dozen?

Sad.

We deserve better.

Enter other cliche.

Enter yet another cliche.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> How many people did President Biden kill since you typed this?


what are you blithering about?

Whatabout Trump? How many did he kill by his incompetence with CV? whatabout that? whatabout that?

Hey, did you cross the bridge or do believe Trump won the election? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

And now Biden is imposing a travel ban from South Africa?! 

XENOPHOBE-IN-CHIEF! 

America deserves better. Loves trumps hate. Build bridges not bans. Hug a Chinese.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> America deserves better.


President was better? didn't he ban muslims and Biden undid that? Huh. Balloon, meet pin.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> President was better? didn't he ban muslims and Biden undid that? Huh. Balloon, meet pin.


He banned seven countries which are renowned for terrorism.

SHalester just looking for attention again!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> He banned seven countries which are renowned for terrorism.


Say, where did Bin Laden and the other 9/11 terrorists come from again?

Oh yea, from Saudi Arabia.

So Saudi Arabia's part of the seven, right? &#128580;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " COMMANDER IN TAX"
> 
> GET READY PAY PAY PAY !
> 
> ...


You are an interesting person. 
A literal study in displacement.

Let's start from the bottom of your post first because it is the most weird.

You know that the "surveillance" state was empowered and created under Republican generated legislation in response to 9/11?
(i know you are about to spout some deep bullshit about Obama and the whole cellphone tracking, they weren't recording calls but the call logs :who is dialing whom: not what was said) 
The entire program was run under the auspices of Homeland Security under authorizations granted by Bush under the Patriot Act. NSA, CIA and all the others had their marching orders before day one of Obamas presidency...

Mkay, so, weird you think that "those damned liberals", who are opposed to government surveillance pretty uniformly, would create a "surveillance" state.

Next. 
Illegals ::wave hands and make "scary haunted house noises:: OoooooOooOooOoo.

Um, trying to actually address the immigration issue (fixing the holes and actually streamlining the process so those who are rejected get rejected faster, and thus returned home faster... But also getting those accepted through the system faster) eliminates a large part of the entire "illegal" argument. 
Because, once they are granted asylum, work visas, green cards or citizenship would they not no longer be "illegals"??? 
And isn't that what we want. 
Send the bad guys home but keep the good ones.

So his desire to fix the broken system is only bad for those (on both sides) that rely on the current ****ed up system to generate the reelection campaign propaganda... 
But, hey, I don't think very many in Congress want to actually fix anything as it means they gave less to pander to their base with.

And, last, the "PAY PAY PAY". 
LET'S SEE.

HMMM. Who just had that tax plan that cut tax revenues from The Wealthiest Corporations and Private Individuals? 
Oh, right, Trump.

Who has to pickup the tab when the wealthy don't pay their percentage of the taxes....?
I will give you a hint... Everyone else's taxes have to go up Eventually to cover that 1.3TRILLION revenue short fall and that means You and Me...

Where Biden plan will only increase taxes on those with personal revenues of over 250,000.00

Which is absolutely none of us (especially you) here on UP.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Say, where did Bin Laden and the other 9/11 terrorists come from again?
> 
> Oh yea, from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> So Saudi Arabia's part of the seven, right? &#128580;


Stop you will only confuse the racists that think all of those dark skinned folks are the same... And can't find Saudi Arabia on a map.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You are an interesting person.
> A literal study in displacement.
> 
> Let's start from the bottom of your post first because it is the most weird.
> ...


Surveillance state started Long before the Cold War.

You have a Vivid Imagination.

You seem to mis quote me on things i never even thought.

As long as it is convwnient to your narrative.

A Soliloquy to nowhere.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

We know for sure this stimulus with 1,400 dollar check will likely pass. Who thinks there will be a fourth round of stimulus cheese coming up after this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> He banned seven countries which are renowned for terrorism.


oh, hi honey: He banned brown skinned folks from countries he didn't like. A typical President move. He likes to say he blocked China. He didn't. He blocked china nationalists and it was was a ding dong move as the virus was coming from Europe to US, not china.

Gosh, hope you are having a splendid day; kiss kiss.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/the-cantillion-effect
Yay cheeeeeeeeeese, keep printing money dems, 10 trillion sounds good. People don't understand more cheese supply not good. SMH


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

808-702drgn said:


> https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/the-cantillion-effect
> Yay cheeeeeeeeeese, keep printing money dems, 10 trillion sounds good. People don't understand more cheese supply not good. SMH


Covid is really really slowing down the velocity of money so hyperinflation can't happen now.
It's possible that there could be hyperinflation after everything gets back to normal, but definitely not before then.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

808-702drgn said:


> https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/the-cantillion-effect
> Yay cheeeeeeeeeese, keep printing money dems, 10 trillion sounds good. People don't understand more cheese supply not good. SMH


who said we are saving dollars. most people are using stimulus to invest in gold, cryptos and other sources. I also read that some countries like iran and north korea are buying up bitcoin supply.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

808-702drgn said:


> https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/the-cantillion-effect
> Yay cheeeeeeeeeese, keep printing money dems, 10 trillion sounds good. People don't understand more cheese supply not good. SMH


1.5 trillion equals 75 million people getting $50 daily UBI, 4 billion daily
thats half of all workers

its around a 4 trillion dollar annual budget

75 million accounts with 12 yearly direct debits sure seems way more efficient than the 1+ trillion spent on welfare food programs etc, not to mention the prison complex.....i mean you can fit 300+ million accounts on a micrsd card this stuff not rocket science iys just 100% corrupt and most people are content with their lifestyles to really careor do anything

they already spend it just inefficiently is the SMH part

the 3 trillion bailout is 150 million people x $20,000 why did 150 million only get $1200 or less whered the rest go lol oh banks, companies that cant profit, same ol criminals....

Its coming its unavoidable their will be a threshold but theyre going to have to keep paying people to stay home unless they can convince lanlords to start accepting 25% of the rent since small business can only accomodate 25% of patrons, they actually offering 4 hours of pay for people to get a shot lol, i would need least 6 figures these "people" running things are way past insulting and clueless

biden gonna have to get a ubi passed theres no jobs to return to its going to be least another 6 months before you see a 10,000+ people at events? thats the first day it get back normal whats that nba finals olympics in june july? thats a lot of no income n rent being paid lol we already going on a year ill stay home if they pay me until then im out spreading covid cuz bills not gonna pay themselves im essential covid i mean taco deliverer


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, hi honey: He banned brown skinned folks from countries he didn't like. A typical President move. He likes to say he blocked China. He didn't. He blocked china nationalists and it was was a ding dong move as the virus was coming from Europe to US, not china.
> 
> Gosh, hope you are having a splendid day; kiss kiss.


^^^
This is the part where the Vicodin and Franzia kick in.



dacheeese said:


> We know for sure this stimulus with 1,400 dollar check will likely pass.


We do?

And will this happen before, or after, the Impeachment trial?

tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock


----------

